# صلاة العام الجديد



## fauzi (24 ديسمبر 2010)

صلاة العام الجديد

هذا الشهر يكون لكم رأس الشهور. هو لكم أول شهور السنة ( خر 12: 2 )

إن تعهدات العام الجديد لا شك رائعة ، على الرغم من هشاشتها ، لأنها من السهل أن تتحطم على صخور الواقع . ولكن صلوات بداية العام أسلوب أفضل ، لأنها ترتفع إلى عرش الله ، وتحرك عجلات الاستجابة السريعة. فمع بداية عام جديد دعونا نبدأها بطلبات في صلاة: 

سيدي المسيح ، هاأنذا أعيد تكريسي من جديد لك اليوم ، أريد منك أن تستلم حياتي مع بداية عام جديد، وتستخدمها لمجد اسمك. 
إنني أصلي أن تحفظني من الشر والخطية ، بل من أي شيء يلحق العار باسمك المبارك. اجعلني متعلماً من روحك القدوس . أريد أن أعرفك أكثر، وأريد أن تزيد قامتي الروحية. اجعل شعاري هذا العام "ينبغي أنك أنت تزيد وأني أنا أنقص"، وليرجع كل المجد لك. ساعدني ألا أتخذ أي قرار في حياتي إلا بعد صلاة متأنية ، وأن أرتعب من فعل إرادتي الذاتية ، ولا أعتمد على فهمي في صنع قراراتي (إرميا10: 23). 
أريد أن أموت للعالم الذي رفضك، واعطني رغبة نقية أن أفعل ما يرضيك. 
احفظني من اللسان الثالب والنميمة ، وروح النقد للآخرين ، واجعل كلامي لبناء وفائدة السامعين. 
أرسلني إلى النفوس المحتاجة. أعطني دموع الانسحاق والعطف على الهالكين ، واجعلني أنظر إلى الجموع كما كنت أنت تنظر إليهم . اجعل عندي الرغبة في رعاية الخراف الضالة. 
اجعلني وكيلاً أمينا على المال ، بل اجعلني وكيلاً صالحاً على كل أمانة أعطيتها لي. اجعلني أتذكر لحظة بلحظة أن جسدي هو هيكل لروحك القدوس، وعمِّق هذا الحق العظيم في داخلي حتى يكون له التأثير على كل تصرفاتي . 
يا سيدي المحبوب، أصلي أن تكون هذه السنة هي سنة مجيئك إلينا، فقد اشتاقت نفسي إلى رؤية شخصك لأشبع بجمال وجهك ، ولأسكب نفسي عند قدميك في خشوع وسجود. وطوال هذا العام اجعل هذا الرجاء لا يغيب مطلقاً عن ذهني ، وجدد دائماً في داخلي الشعور بقرب 
مجيئك حتى لا أتعلق بأي شيء يربطني بالعالم. واجعل عيني دائماً مُثبتة على شخصك في السماء وروحي دائماً تقول: «آمين ، تعال أيها الرب يسوع». 

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2011)

ربنا يعوضك

شكرا ليك


----------



## النهيسى (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا جدا 

الرب يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (8 يناير 2011)




----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## fauzi (23 فبراير 2011)

شكرا روزي86
شكرا النهيسى
شكرا اني بل
شكرا KOKOMAN
شكرا  كليمو
الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## kalimooo (24 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2011)

> *أرسلني إلى النفوس المحتاجة. أعطني دموع الانسحاق والعطف على الهالكين ، واجعلني أنظر إلى الجموع كما كنت أنت تنظر إليهم . اجعل عندي الرغبة في رعاية الخراف الضالة.
> اجعلني وكيلاً أمينا على المال ، بل اجعلني وكيلاً صالحاً على كل أمانة أعطيتها لي. اجعلني أتذكر لحظة بلحظة أن جسدي هو هيكل لروحك القدوس، وعمِّق هذا الحق العظيم في داخلي حتى يكون له التأثير على كل تصرفاتي .
> يا سيدي المحبوب، أصلي أن تكون هذه السنة هي سنة مجيئك إلينا، فقد اشتاقت نفسي إلى رؤية شخصك لأشبع بجمال وجهك ، ولأسكب نفسي عند قدميك في خشوع وسجود. *​



فى منتهى الروعه
شكرا جدا
ربنا يفرحك​


----------



## fauzi (4 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


*شكرا كليمو
الرب يباركك
*


----------



## fauzi (4 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> فى منتهى الروعه
> شكرا جدا
> ربنا يفرحك​


شكرااااا النهيسي
الرب يباركك


----------

